# specialized enduro downhill



## Liampac70 (Jan 13, 2012)

Hi, I have a specialized enduro evo and i want to ride downhill at mountain creek bike park or previously diablo free ride park would they allow me to ride this bike there and if so do you think it could handle it or do you think i should buy a bike like the status or demo. Thanks for the help.


----------



## cicatrix (Nov 15, 2010)

Well you mentioned a few things here.

First off, a dedicated DH/FR bike is always the better option when going to a bike park. Secondly, I believe Mountain Creek's policy is the bike needs to be full suspension. So I don't think they'd hassle you. Lastly, I have seen people rip on an enduro. They are very capable bikes, so I think you'd be alright. But again, a status or demo would always be the better choice in this situation.


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

it depends how capable YOU are, not the bike. if you have thousands of dollars sitting around, sure, buy a dedicated bike. if not, run what you brung.


----------



## Uncle Six Pack (Aug 29, 2004)

Liampac70 said:


> Hi, I have a specialized enduro evo and i want to ride downhill at mountain creek bike park or previously diablo free ride park would they allow me to ride this bike there and if so do you think it could handle it or do you think i should buy a bike like the status or demo. Thanks for the help.


Yes, they will gladly sell nearly anyone a lift ticket, I have seen guys who might as well have training wheels there a few times. Your bike is not a limiting factor there.

Do I think it could handle it? Well, if you have never been to a bike park before, all we can say is give it a shot. I used to ride my 06 enduro pro at diablo and had a blast on it. I would not hammer the hardest trails on it (even if I could) and I wouldn't take it there more than 3-4 times a year. But it was a great bike for beginner/intermediate trails and the groomed jump lines.

Worst case scenario, plan on renting a bike if you feel like yours is holding you back.


----------



## sambs827 (Dec 8, 2008)

My buddy tears stuff up at Diablo with his 2010 Enduro. I say go downhilling a couple times with it and see how much you like it. If you decide that you want more bike, make a charitable donation of one Specialized Enduro Evo to yours truly, write it off on your taxes, and use your tax refund to buy a bigger bike. Everyone (i.e. you and I) wins!


----------



## aedubber (Apr 17, 2011)

Ill be bringing my 2012 enduro comp to mountain creek buddy !! Im sure it can handle the easier stuff just not the crazy drops and jumps..


----------



## dhmatt (Jul 11, 2008)

I rode my comp at Highland's season ender last year and on the buffed out stuff it was great.


----------



## aedubber (Apr 17, 2011)

dhmatt : Cool video man and ya i def think the enduro can handle some abuse for sure  its a pretty burly frame too .. i just made this little short film today on a local trail getting my endurance in.

Ramapo.mov - YouTube


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

dhmatt said:


> I rode my comp at Highland's season ender last year and on the buffed out stuff it was great.


how do you get so much air riding that slow?


----------



## OS cuda' (Aug 10, 2005)

If you want to buy a bigger bike I'd say go for it... But you definately don't have to. I ride a 06 enduro there and at other parks all the time and love it. I can't justify spending the money on a bigger bike cause my home trails are pretty tame so I need a more do it all bike. At diablo there will be a few trails that might be too much for an enduro but most of them will be perfect for that bike. You just won't be plowing over everything at mach speed like some of the other guys out there. The enduro evo is a very capable bike! Oh and that bike and anything similar can handle most of the drops there. With the transitions being built up all the drops are smooth so really it's just if your balls are big enough....


----------



## aedubber (Apr 17, 2011)

Bike has a good HA , can always upgrade to a bigger fork or better and get an adjustable head angle set .. Low BB height ..


----------



## mrniceguy42 (Nov 2, 2010)

Mikey Sylvestri got 2nd at Bootleg Canyon in the pro category during the Nevada State DH Cup on an enduro.

» 2011 Nevada State Downhill Championships - Sick Lines - mountain bike reviews, news, videos | Your comprehensive downhill and freeride mountain bike resource

"Mikey braved the Bootleg terrain aboard his Specialized Enduro. He took second in both the Pro DH and Chainless DH race."


----------



## aenema (Apr 17, 2006)

The Evo version is even burlier than the ones people are commenting about in this thread. To the OP, don't fret it, you have plenty of bike. That is, unless you WANT a DH rig. If that is the case, go for it.


----------

